# Supplies and Suppliers



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

I've been looking over the forum and was wondering if there was a list or sticky with good places to get supplies. I've found some of the big ones (SimpleShot, Fowler, Wasp, PP, SniperSling), but was wondering what other places are out there.

Are there any suppliers that are supporting members of the forum?


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Others that spring to mind are Slingshooting, GZK and then there is stuff on Amazon, Aliexpress, eBay and etsy. A load of the catapult/slingshot makers like pro-shot, catty shack, catapult carnage in the UK. Not sure State side. I lot of guys on here also make beautiful frames.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

A quick search I found this place but maybe others already know it.
Slingshot Bands & Tubes


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dankung


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I won't support AliExpress (openly sell fake and fraud items) and a few others. Not because of country or location, but because of how they have acted on the forums or lack there of or shennigans online.

There are too many good guys and vendors to choose from, than to cheap out and save a buck or two.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! From my experience I've had the best results with simple shot here in the US and slingshooting.com in china. They have a great customer service they respond quickly with a questions or any concerns and it's about a 3 week shipping time with free shipping over a certain amount. I have spent thousands of dollars with slingshooting.com and have not been disappointed.

Vince


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

For myself, I always try to stick with the forum, sponsors, or the folk that are on here, never had a problem of any kind that wasn’t resolved, just good dealings, I think #1 all the way, my opinion.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SlingTech and Double L Slingshot Supplies. Both in the U.S. and offer great customer service.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

There is this list...

List of Reputable Slingshot/Accessory Vendors


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

cpu_melt_down said:


> There is this list...
> 
> List of Reputable Slingshot/Accessory Vendors


Thanks.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

PocketPredator.com Owned and operated by Bill and Daranda Hays. They both shoot slingshots quite well. They are an amazing family


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve always had good luck with Simple Shot


----------

